# 2 new milestones in French Ring!



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

*2 NEW MILESTONES IN FRENCH RING!<o></o>*​ *The American Ringsport Federation is proud to announce and host 2 important events for the advancement of French Ring in the United States for 2010.<o></o>*​ *January 20-24<sup>th</sup> in Palm Beach, FL the first ever Decoy Formation, outside of France. A decoy formation is a formal and structured training session for all decoys, and a requirement for all trial decoys (level 1 and level 2) before entering a decoy selection, at the end of this formation we will offer a selection for all qualified candidates. We are very pleased to announce that this premier formation will be conducted under the direction of Marc Villain, Director of decoys for France. Marc is not only responsible for all decoys and their development in France; he is also a former level 3 decoy and Multi-Finalist for the Championship of France. For additional info contact Bob Solimini at [email protected] <o></o>>
End of Feb-beginning March, the World cup of French Ring/ The Cup of Champions! Exact dates and location TBA (looking for a location in Virginia/ N. Carolina area) this competition will be for Ring lll teams only. All countries/associations practicing French Ringsport have been invited to participate in this event. These countries include France, Spain, Mexico, Dominican Republic, Canada and the United States. Each country may send up to three Ring lll teams. The Judges and Decoys will be from France (names TBA) and there will be individual as well as team standings. This event will feature some of the highest level ring 3 teams in the World! For additional info contact Rick Rutt at [email protected] <o></o>* 
<!--EndFragment--> <!--EndFragment-->


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Is anyone going to make it out to see what is going on ?? Should be a real good time for a new or used decoy. : )


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

I know that there are five or six decoys heading down to the Formation in FL. one of them is from the club where I train. As for the trial, to me it's an honor and a great experance to represent your country and club at that level on an international field!! I hope to be one of the teams to make it to the field and if not I will still take the time to go and support the trial...it should be a great time and I'm looking forward to it!!


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

Jeff yes so far we have 7 decoys i know who will be there. Over the past year 3 of them have been to my home on a few occasions to work some dogs and practice, I know they are extremly exicted for this formation and the opportunity of having the first ever formation. the spirit of these decoys and the understanding they have of how to become a decoy is great, learning rules learning the technigues they are a great blend of new decoys and this formation willk be a huge part of the growth of decoys and correct decoys, I am so pleased that this is something we have availble to new decoys and also the experinced decoys this is just a great opportunity and a first

frankie c


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Good job! You people are really doin' it to it!


----------

